# Was ist das für ein Fisch?



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Kennt einer die Fische?
Rot, schmal und lang. 
Auffallend große schwarze Augen.
Ich schätze sie auf etwas weniger als 10 cm.

Gruß
Pierre


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Goldelritzen,  würde ich sagen.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Nov. 2014)

Noch nie gehört. 
Mal Google fragen.

like


----------



## maarkus (4. Nov. 2014)

Von oben etwas schwer. Kannst du einen Fisch auch von der Seite aufnehmen?


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Und so sehen meine Goldelritzen aus.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (4. Nov. 2014)

Koile in der Form sind meine ähnlich nur sind die richtig rot/orange.
Ist es richtig, dass die Algen ganz oben auf dem Speiseplan haben?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2014)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldelritze.41969/

Steck mal ein paar in einen Gefrierbeutel und mache ein Foto von der Seite.
Oder lege dir eine auf die Hand für ein Foto. Für die Goldelritzen sind deine ziemlich Rot. Vielleicht aber schon eine Farbzucht.


----------



## koile (4. Nov. 2014)

Ne ne Pierre,
mit den Goldelritzen bin ich mir schon sicher!
Mit der farbe kommt es auch auf das Wasser an, ich habe welche die sind mehr rot , andere wiederum
sind blass rot .
Sie haben mit Gold nichts zu tun ! außer Du schmeißt einen Goldbarren in den Teich.

Und Algen fressen sie auch nicht , suchen sich nur Kleinstlebewesen aus den selbigen.


----------



## Christine (4. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Pierre, 
wo hast du die Fische denn her? Ich finde nicht, dass die wie Goldelritzen aussehen, sondern eher wie Jungtiere von etwas, was viel größer wird.
Um die Größe schätzen zu können: Wie groß ist das Gefäß, in dem Du sie fotografiert hast? 10-L-Eimer oder Joghurtbecher?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Christine,

Die Fische habe ich aus dem Nachbarteich.
Es sollen angeblich Rotfedern sein. 
Aber meine Freunde bei Google zeigen mir andere Fische als die, die ich habe.

Fotografiert wurden die Fische in einem 10 l Eimer.
Mein Nachbar meinte, dass die nicht viel größer
werden.

lg
Pierre


----------



## maarkus (5. Nov. 2014)

Rotfedern/Rotaugen kommt sogar hin. Das hatte ich schon vermutet. Der Anblick kam mir als Angler bekannt vor.


----------



## koile (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo , bin seit 50 Jahren Angler, und habe sogar im Kader Gefischt, aber noch nie so ein
__ Rotauge oder __ Rotfeder gesehen.
Also, ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung Goldelritzen.


----------



## maarkus (5. Nov. 2014)

Vielleicht ist die Aufnahme etwas schlecht, aber von oben ziemlich hell gefärbt hab ich so schon gesehen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Nov. 2014)

Hi Gerd,

es gibt von der __ Rotfeder auch eine mehr oder weniger stark goldfischrote Farbform namens Goldrotfeder. Hier im Lexikon unter Fischen ist sie sogar dabei wie die __ Goldschleie auch.

Es gibt außer den beiden obrigen, dem Goldaland (__ Goldorfe) und gelben/roten Koi auch Goldbarben, Goldforellen, Goldbitterlinge, Goldkarauschen !!!!, Goldrotaugen, Goldwaller (werden fälschlich als Albinos verkauft obwohl sie schwarze Augen haben) sogar ne "echte" __ Goldelritze (Phoxinus phoxinus) ist sehr selten anzutreffen. Xanthistische Formen (__ Gelblinge) kommen so ziemlich bei allem heimischen Fischarten vor

MfG Frank


----------



## koile (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Frank ,
Da gebe ich Dir Recht, es sind alles  bis auf __ Aland, __ Orfe , __ Waller und __ Karausche alles Nachzuchten,
und inTeichen ,Seen, und Bächen nicht anzutreffen.(Außer von Menschenhand eingesetzt )
Wenn Du dir die Bilder nochmal anschaust, und die aussage dazu nimmst das die Fisch klein bleiben,
was bleibt dann von Deiner Auswahl noch über ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Nov. 2014)

Hi Gerd,

xanthistische Fische entstehen auch in den Naturgewässern laufend (da stammen ja auch die Ausgangstiere der Züchter mal her). Diesen Gendefekt trägt ca. 1 Jungfisch pro 100.000 Schlüpflingen in sich. Das man in der Natur halt später nur noch sehr sehr wenige solcher Exemplare finden kann hat einen äußerst banalen Grund. Aufgrund der nicht vorhandenen Tarnfarbe fallen die Jungen nach der Pigmentierung jeden sofort ins Auge und werden daher ganz schnell


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (7. Nov. 2014)

vielen dank an alle und für die rege Diskussion.
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so “ausartet“.

Bin jetzt aber was schlauer.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende.
Pierre


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2014)

Also ich bleibe dabei: Keine Goldelritzen. Zu lang und die Augen passen auch nicht.


----------



## maarkus (7. Nov. 2014)

Einigen wir uns auf Unentschieden


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (7. Nov. 2014)




----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Nov. 2014)

Hi Pierre,

Pimephales promelas sinds wie Christine schreibt jedenfalls keine, die wären mit 10cm schon kapitale Exemplare und sehr sehr viel "fetter" - vor allem die Männchen wie auf Gerds Fotos ein schönes dickes gut zu erkennen ist (hätten dann ne runde Körperform ähnlich wie Squalis cephalus - __ Döbel - von "kräftig" orangeroten Flossen die Pimephales promelas nicht haben ganz zu schweigen) Hab gerade mal eine von meinem fingerlangen Goldrotfedernachwuchs aus dem Aquarium rausgefangen und abgelichtet

MfG Frank


----------

